# **** Mugshots ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Its been a while since we had any PT family mugshots.

Post a favorite photo of yourself so we all can see who were talk'in to--- I'll start us out.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, Cat. I'm in.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Here I am with all my friends.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

View attachment untitled2010r.bmp


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

This is about as good as it gets and the cleanest you will find me. Sisters wedding rocking the sport coat, shiny silver tie and a new hat.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Only picture I have right now wife and I beside the Big Mac


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

TAKU glacier lodge in Alaska.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Couple years ago, maybe.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

picking out a new headware for hunting season.......... :nut: :nut: :nut:

​​




​


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Seems all I have been doing lately, is riding. Been to a couple small bike rallies but in about a week archery deer starts. Plan on getting back out into the forest again, been awhile.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Alright there's my official mug....and then the mug I prefer to be. Haha.
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

.....and apparently my phone decided to flip me on my side.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

lol.......damn phones


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Mark Steinmann said:


> Alright there's my official mug....and then the mug I prefer to be. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photo #1.....cougar hunter

Photo #2...predator hunter


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I had a couple comments come by on why I didn't have my old hat on in my picture. I was just try'in to be an updated 2000's ******* with a cool camo cap that day--- besides--- I was hunt'in fox in some really, really tight oak brush.lol.

Chris use to pick on that old hat when he was still with us--- that's why I wore that same camo hat when I helped him get that dang mountain lion out of his cage trap.(( You new fellas can check that post out on PT))

Yep--- if it wasn't the hat, it was my old crappy camera.LOL-----------> well heres one for ya---- a picture of my old hat, with none other than my crappy camera. :roflmao:

Best save this one--- you know who I'm talk'in to.LOL.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Gotta be YD. I remember when you upgraded to that Etch A Sketch.

Comment on Murpyrach photo: I had assumed he used a pic of some movie star in his avatar in some movie I never heard of. Dang, that's a good shot.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I was just talking and showing Cindy some of the pic's of the gang and mentioned about the missing hat that the Cat was not wearing, Hmmmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's one from a couple of years ago.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Let the ugly start.....I am not photogenic and yes, I am smiling!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Gotta be YD. I remember when you upgraded to that Etch A Sketch.
> 
> Comment on Murpyrach photo: I had assumed he used a pic of some movie star in his avatar in some movie I never heard of. Dang, that's a good shot.


Lol, wasn't me, although it sounds like something I or someone who looks like me might do. 
Lmao every time I see an etch- a - sketch. Thanks for reminding me Glen.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

cat, my hat doesnt have near the character of yours, but my wife threw my old hat away one day, one of the few times we really had a heated discussion.But the one here is getting broke in and should serve me for many years.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have been looking for the etch-a-sketch picture and can't find it. I do have another pic that our illustrious founder thought he deleted from the entire internet. I used to post it when ever someone thought they made the ultimate goof. Or when I needed to discuss something about this site. I was sure to get a phone call immediately. This is Chris Miller parks the truck.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I have been looking for the etch-a-sketch picture and can't find it. I do have another pic that our illustrious founder thought he deleted from the entire internet. I used to post it when ever someone thought they made the ultimate goof. Or when I needed to discuss something about this site. I was sure to get a phone call immediately. This is Chris Miller parks the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's original if nothing else ..ouch !


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> I have been looking for the etch-a-sketch picture and can't find it. I do have another pic that our illustrious founder thought he deleted from the entire internet. I used to post it when ever someone thought they made the ultimate goof. Or when I needed to discuss something about this site. I was sure to get a phone call immediately. This is Chris Miller parks the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crack kills.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I remember that day Don. I was gonna meet Chris that afternoon. He called and told me he got his pickup stuck a bit in a hole--- he finally came clean on the deal. Let me tell ya--- he got more than just a little rib'in. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Dang Ed--- our coyote pictures almost match--- I think you have a bit more gray in your beard though.lol.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I remember that day Don. I was gonna meet Chris that afternoon. He called and told me he got his pickup stuck a bit in a hole--- he finally came clean on the deal. Let me tell ya--- he got more than just a little rib'in. :roflmao:
> 
> awprint:


The story he told was that he was out coyote hunting and got a little close to the edge and the bank gave way......He never told the end of the story concerning his insurance. They brought out two cranes and put straps around the truck lifted it out then trailered itbto a dealer. They let it sit overnight then cranked it over. That Cummins fired right up. The computer said it was fine. The only real damage was over the right rear door, there was a nice gap. Call it a personal moon viewing seat I told him. ..... not funny he said. That truck had the mega cab and getting a new roof wasn't going to happen.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I remember that incident also Don, I think I had only been a member a very short time when that happened and yes there was a lot if ribbing going on.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Well, it took awhile, but after searching through thousands of pictures on this computer, I finally found one where I wasn't wearing camouflage.









A man has to have his priorities!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

JTKillough said:


> Well, it took awhile, but after searching through thousands of pictures on this computer, I finally found one where I wasn't wearing camouflage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of WILSON from the show Home improvment


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> Well, it took awhile, but after searching through thousands of pictures on this computer, I finally found one where I wasn't wearing camouflage.
> 1967A1.jpg
> A man has to have his priorities!


Judging from the puddle in front of you, you really had to go.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Judging from the puddle in front of you, you really had to go.


Ahhh, the Irish in me!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Judging from the puddle in front of you, you really had to go.


Must have used that dead tree limb as a rest..................

:hunter:


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

glenway said:


> Gotta be YD. I remember when you upgraded to that Etch A Sketch.
> 
> Comment on Murpyrach photo: I had assumed he used a pic of some movie star in his avatar in some movie I never heard of. Dang, that's a good shot.


 Best you'll get. Someone has to die or get married before you will see me break out my go to towners.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Catch and Release yote hunting..........,,,called em in; scratch their necks... and let it go. NICE PUPPY!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

lol Larry I'll bet you let him go last member that tried to put a ki-yute on a leash got bit eh


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Damg Dawg...nice sandhill, should make some good jerky!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

May be good fertilizer already, if I recall the date of the scene of the crime.


----------

